# My newest arrivals in the Quarantine Tank...Photo Heavy



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is the newest guys that I got in last week, They are all about 3 inches and are starting to color up nicely. The only one not pictured is the male Azureus, he was being camera shy. They are all in my 55 gallon quarantine tank and will go in my 180 gallon show tank next month.

Male Copadichromis Trewavasae Mloto Likoma 
Fireline Mloto 









































Male Otopharynx Lithobates (zimbawe rock) 

























Male Protomelas Taeniolatus (Red) 
Super Red Empress Fire Hap

















Male Nimbochromis Sp. Venustus 









Male F1 Sciaenochromis Fryeri (Maleri Is.) 
Iceburg Ahli Electric Blue (I believe this is him, I may of mixed him up with the Azereus but can't tell for sure)

















































































Male Leleupi

























Some group shots


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice, good mix of colors and patterns.


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Love the Venustus. It should be a nice tank when stocked. :thumb:


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks hopefully they will get along with the big guys when it's time to go in the show tank.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

love the venustus :thumb: :dancing: :fish:


----------

